# BR7060 Slip clutch torque setting



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello,

I was looking through my manual today as I was going over the baler before the season starts and noticed to different settings for the pto slip clutch. After burnishing they are say to only torque back to around 50 pounds.

Is this true?? Only 50?? what does everybody torque their clutch to?

Thanks

Alex


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Probably depends on the individual piece of equipment. 1 manual I have (can't remember which one right off) tells how to use a bar x feet long, in the cross, and hang x pounds on the end. This might be the 50 pounds your's is talking about.

Another tells what length to tighten the springs to, making sure they are the same length.

I think the bottom line would be make sure it doesn't slip while using it, but is not tight enough it will not slip if things get too tight.


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

This slip clutch has a collar and they say it isn't adjustable but last year it was giving me some problems so I just free hand torqued it and its seemed to be better but I was trying to put it back to what it is supposed to be or close and 50 ft/lbs just seemed really light to me. Not sure if anybody actually burnishes their slip clutch or just uses it right out of storage. Just wanted to see what other people were doing.

Thanks for the reply

Happy Haying


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I know I should, but then again my stuff here in Florida doesn't sit more than 3 or 4 months without being used. I did buy a new-to-me, used & somewhat abused Bushhog mower a few months ago that had a seized slip clutch. I measured the the length of the springs, loosened the bolts until they rattled, then mowed some real heavy grass/weeds until it broke loose. Tightened back to the original length. Used it a week or so later in some real rough stuff, & was able to get it slip only by dropping the machine to the ground in the heavy stuff. Enough to make sure it would slip before I hit something that would break.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

You are mis-reading the information. The clutch bolts are tightened down to 40 to 45 ft/lbs after the clutch spring is collapsed down to the height of the spacer ring. To clarify. Tighten the bolts until the outer clutch spring, the cupped plate below the nuts, is tight against the spacer ring. Once the spring is tight against the spacer ring, then torque the bolts to 40 to 45 ft/lbs. All you are doing is torqueing the bolts so they stay tight.


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks Mike,

I knew something didn't seem right to me. So it is all adjusted and all I am doing is making sure those bolts stay on then.

What happens if I really torque down on them?? Is there a way to check the slip on the clutch??

I ask because last year I think the clutch was slipping a little for maybe a hundred bales and I am not sure if I burnt it out or if it is still good.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Tightening the bolts to a higher torque will have no effect on the slip clutch. You need special tools to check the slip clutches. Your dealer should have them or they can at least give you the diagrams on how to make the tool. Simple enough to make.

That slip clutch does not just slip a little. It either slips or it does not. If you did not notice the smell associated with a slipped clutch or see paint burnt off the clutch, then it probably did not slip. Once that clutch slips you won't do anything until the clutch cools down.

It is easy enough to take the clutch apart and check the discs if you have a question about their condition.


----------



## GawasFarm (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok thanks Mike,

I wasn't sure if it could half slip or not because I was running some heavy first cut and the clutch kept slipping and heating up on me no matter what I did until I snugged up the clutch. The bales just didn't "SEEM" as heavy as they normally were and I was trying slower and faster baling speeds. Don't have a scale to weigh so I don't know. The field was giving me just over 8 bales to the acre and normal first cut is a heavy 6.

I guess I will burnish and re-torque to spec and see how it goes.

Is there anything noticeable about the discs to check for?? I have never really worked on a slip clutch other then to check torque on bolts.

Thanks for the great advice and help, I am really glad I found this site!

Alex


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Thickness. The one on my 336 I looked @ one day, thin as paper. The other one was gone...lucky I found it before the metal plates started eating each other. New one is quite a bit thicker.


----------

